# MannLake order



## stoffel64

I had the same happen to me but well this 'in progress' meant, it is on the way. I had my stuff with in a week. So give them a little slack. 
If you are really concerned, just send them email all call them. They are very responsive. I order all my stuff from Mann Lake.

Cheers
Stefan


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch

Why don't you contact MannLake about your order? A phone call will probably solve the issue. I can say that I do a lot of mail order with Brushy Mountain and Miller - both take a few days to get everything in order before it's ready to ship, big and small orders alike.

If you needed items immediately then betting that free shipping would work for you was probably a mistake. :no:


----------



## S_Toast

I did send them an email yesterday and have yet to hear back from them. The reason I'm pretty sure it hasn't shipped is that I still have the option to cancel my order. I didn't expect it to get her overnight (hence the free shipping) but I have worked in shipping departments before and 4 business days is a long time to get an order shipped when all the items are in stock. As for waiting til the last minute to order... I didn't know for sure if I was getting this "free" hive until the last minute. And the only other shipping options cost over half of what my order cost. I just don't have that kind of money to shell out right now.

Good to hear that this is unusual for the company. They had really good reviews. Not trying to bash MannLake just venting a little frustration.


----------



## lakebilly

Very satisfied w/ML so far.


----------



## KQ6AR

They can usually have an order at my door in 3 business days. I placed one this past weekend, & noticed they didn't charge my card yet. Maybe they are running behind.


----------



## S_Toast

Figure I'll drop them another email tomorrow if I haven't heard from them. I also requested a catalog from them about a month ago and haven't received it yet. They must be pretty back logged. I'll keep my fingers crossed. Good to hear all the positive experiences. Sounds like I have nothing to worry about.


----------



## honeyman46408

This is a bizzy time of the year for suppliers


----------



## NasalSponge

I placed an order last week, had the tracking number the next day and it should be sitting in the entryway when I get home.....less than $30 difference form my favorite supplier and saved over $70 in shipping, couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Ignots

Anyone notice... "Holiday Weekend"...?


----------



## S_Toast

I did account for the holiday weekend. Like I said, I didn't expect it to be here yet but I haven't even received a tracking number. That's why I was getting a little worried.


----------



## KevinR

I wouldn't worry about it. I've ordered several things from ML and they have exceeded my expectation every time. My only complaint is the bee bucks, it's like a little evil teaser. You ten thousand points to get a piece of gum. 

Other than that.. I've had zero problems with ML. I expect that I'll be ordering most of my stuff from them next year.


----------



## odfrank

Maybe take some personal responsibility? I always have all my bee needs ready for the season by 3/1.
Mann Lake usually delivers to me in 3 days.


----------



## Risky Beesness

The only knock I have on them is they don't send shipping and tracking notices (at least I have never received one). Sometimes this is important to make sure someone is available to receive it when it is supposed to be there. I have even checked the box requesting notification. Then, all of a sudden, it shows up. I really don't understand this since i ship things all the time and receive other merchandise all the time. It is as simple as selecting an option to automatically email the recipient, when shipping with UPS or Fedex. 

Other than that, they have done a great job and I really like their products.


----------



## HONEYDEW

Risky Beesness said:


> The only knock I have on them is they don't send shipping and tracking notices Other than that, they have done a great job and I really like their products.


 Everytime I have ordered from them I get the invoice in the mail the day before the ups man shows up, Also why e-mail them they have an 800 number and you would have your answer immediately,,,after all thats what this generation is all about, instant gratification thanks to the internet....


----------



## Michael Bush

Seems like every mail order place when I was a kid says "allow six to eight weeks for delivery"... we have gotten impatient...


----------



## jrbbees

ML has been great on everything I have ever ordered. As long a free shipping is on the table I don't look anywhere else.


----------



## S_Toast

odfrank said:


> Maybe take some personal responsibility? I always have all my bee needs ready for the season by 3/1.
> Mann Lake usually delivers to me in 3 days.


I hadn't planned on getting bees this year. I was just going to get all my supplies together so I would be all ready for bees next spring. Then a friend gave me a hive with 2 days notice. I really wish I had been more prepared, it truly would have made things easier. But such is life.

I got a tracking number today so I'm a happy camper. I was just worried my order had gotten lost in the shuffle. I'm looking forward to getting my things sometime next week!


----------



## S_Toast

So here is me "eating crow". I just got my tracking number today and then my package showed up this afternoon. I'm not afraid to admit when I'm wrong and this time I was. I guess I just need a little more patience  I'm super happy with my order. Next time I'll order things before I need them eh


----------



## waynesgarden

Glad it worked out. I think there is a problem with the online status reporting. My last order showed an "in progress" message right up to the day it was delivered. I don't know if I ever got the tracking number. The shipping time was great though and my order arrived before the mailed invoice got here.

The service received is worth mentioning also. I listed an incorrect part # on my order which mistakenly included some 8 frame equipment with the bulk of the order being 10 frame. Brenda, from the sales office, emailed me on a Saturday morning to verify whether I wanted the mixed sizes or wanted it changed before shipping. That is true customer service. 

Wayne


----------



## BoilerJim

I'm glad you had a happy ending. I've never had a problem with them either. 

Happy Beekeeping.

Jim


----------



## MARBIS

Ordered ss 2" honey gate and 1" NDV from MannLake. Both items first class products delivered within seven days.
Last week ordered two qts of camcote from Brushy Mtn. Arrived today. These were international shippments. 
Great service from both companies, received phone calls regarding my orders, as well as e mails. Very satisfied, will order again.


----------



## BeeGhost

I ordered some deeps, foundation, frames and two more veils from Mann Lake late in the evening on Memorial Day and the order arrived yesterday.......three days after placing the order!!! The only thing is the veils and the medium supers were back ordered, not a big deal at all as im in no rush for them!! Im very happy with Mann Lake and will continue to order from them!!


----------



## Risky Beesness

Michael Bush said:


> Seems like every mail order place when I was a kid says "allow six to eight weeks for delivery"... we have gotten impatient...


......... and you never knew if they even received your order, unless you wrote a check, and it got cashed. Then it would just show up a month or two later. Don't think that business model would work today.


----------



## Teddybear

I have ordered from Mann Lake several times this year being a NewBee and have been extremely happy with their service.


----------



## Charlie B

Mann Lake rocks, free shipping over $100 and they have good quality stuff. You can also buy 4.9 cell wax coated plastic frames for $1.70 a piece in bulk.


----------



## Katharina

Just got my order and the products are great. Their customer service is sucky I have to say. I ordered on Monday, it said "In Process" online. On Wednesday the same, but they charged our credit card. Same on Thursday, so we called. The answer we've got was that they thought it was shipped on Tuesday, but they could not access the tracking number since it is a different computer system and they are not tied into each other. Today, Friday, it still says "In Process" so we called again. This time we were told it shipped Monday from Sacramento. That could not be right, because anything with UPS from there only takes 2 days to get here. So she dug deeper into the computer and found the tracking number and it was out for delivery. So it did arrive today, 5 days after ordering. So in reality they need 3 days to prepare the order and the shipping time on top. Ironically it still states "In Process" right now. I can't really complain, since it was free shipping for two boxes weighing 26 pounds each. For that I guess you have to live with the slow process, and poor website. I will definitely buy again.


----------



## HONEYDEW

Katharina said:


> So it did arrive today, 5 days after ordering. I can't really complain, For that I guess you have to live with the slow process, and poor website. I will definitely buy again.


 wow.....5 days is nothing, and I think they have the better web sites going for speed of pages loading and info offered. If you order from some of the other companies then you will be able to complain....


----------



## Charlie B

I have learned to keep up with my inventory especially during Spring/Summer when the flow is on. I know if I order on Monday, it will arrive on Thursday almost every time. I have also found that it's cheaper to buy unassembled budget hive boxes in bulk, (free shipping) than to make my own. The pine has knots but it's not detrimental to the structure of the box. If a knot pops out, I just wood glue it back in before painting.


----------



## beedeetee

Katharina said:


> Ironically it still states "In Process" right now.


I was checking on an order that I made about a week ago and saw that my April order (that I got in April) still said "In Process". So while I really like them, their order status updating really doesn't work. 

Also I got my order right on time this time too.


----------



## waynesgarden

I've seen some website glitches, but for my second order in a row there was a problem caused by my error that Mann Lake's excellent customer service went out of their way to correct.

This past order, I incorrectly ordered grooved top bar frames and Eric from Mann Lake wondered if this is what I really wanted, checked some of my past orders which were for wedged top bars and called me to see if I was switching to grooved top bars. Thanks to his attentiveness, I can build the 200 frames I need today. 

Far from being sucky, the customer service is excellent. I can live with an occasional website glitch for free shippping, ontime delivery and knowing my order will arrive correctly no matter how much effort I put into ordering the wrong items.

Again, Recommended!

Wayne


----------



## Risky Beesness

My only complaint is their lack of shipping and tracking notifications. My orders have been received quickly and accurately, just didn't know precisely when they would arrive, to make sure someone was around to receive them.


----------



## Grant

Here's a million dollar tip: Don't wait until the last minute to order. If you feel stressed waiting for the stuff, imagine how stressed any supplier is this time of year. And if things are back-ordered because inventory has been depleted by seasonal demand....well, I've been there myself. Just plan ahead so you can order with ample time to get the stuff. It will make your beekeeping a total pleasure.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Thermwood

If we order from Mannlake in Woodland CA by 4 pm today we will have it here tomorrow morning at 9 am. Can't ask for better service.


----------



## Rex Piscator

I was just at the Woodland CA branch[only 63 mi away!] yesterday to pickup some extra woodenware for a 10# swarm I managed to get stuffed into 2 of my last 3 supers on Sunday. I was very pleased with the Customer Service there; they even did a custom cutdown for 2 boxes I use as a hive top feeder[7 5/8"]! The walk-ins[such as myself] were being handled quite well, even with what I consider 'large'[100 10 frame shallows] orders. My representative was wondering when their 'slow season' was suppose to start!! I saw pallets and pallets of frames and un-assembled supers...so if ya need some, quickly...they have them. Good job Mann Lake, Woodland CA! Whoo hoo!


----------



## signalten

I had an another good experience with ML. I've had issues with ordering via the website in the past. It was slow and hung up a lot. I really appreciate the free shipping, so I constantly give them a chance. I placed an order online yesterday. Today, I get a email from customer service, Ed. He informed me that one of my items is backordered in the color that I wanted. No big deal, I switched the color. And on top of that, he noticed that my frame and foundation number were not equal and he questioned it. Yes, he was right. I wanted equal numbers of both but my fat fingers caused a data entry error.


----------



## mudlake

*MannLake*

I ordered frames, very late last night, from MannLake. Early this morning I got a call from Tyler at MannLake. It seems that I did not take enough discount on the number of frames I ordered and my order was less than $100. Tyler was calling to see if he could put a few more frames on the order to make it over $100 so the order would have free shipping. Outstanding!!!! These frames are going to be a birthday gift so this has worked out real good. Thank You for your time. Good communication. Tony


----------



## BeeGhost

*Re: MannLake*

I just placed an order with them on Wednesday evening and what was waiting on my porch today..........the order, minus a couple back ordered items!! Unbelievable!!! Especially after I received e-mail confirmation yesterday that my order would be shipped and should arrive in 5-7 business days...........wow!!! 

Now if only I can keep the secret order from my wife!! The kids and her just got back this afternoon from a week at Disney Land..........but I got home before her and carted the packages to the shop like an ant!! Whew!!!!LOL


----------



## HONEYDEW

*Re: MannLake*

I'll take new bee stuff over waiting in lines for hours listening to the kids complaining any day of the week......


----------



## BeeGhost

*Re: MannLake*



HONEYDEW said:


> I'll take new bee stuff over waiting in lines for hours listening to the kids complaining any day of the week......


As much as I love doing stuff with my family, your right, I am not a Disney Land fan!! And I also hate standing in line for 1 1/2 hours for a couple minute ride!! I could sit out by my bee hives for 1 1/2 hours and have complete satisfaction!! Thats why I was totally for the wife taking the kids for a week to D-Land, in October I will be taking two weeks off to go deer hunting and goose hunting!! The only line I will encounter is a line of geese coming into the spread!!


----------



## Shorty

Mannlake seems to work good for me


----------



## signalten

Their website is much better now. It was recently revamped. Great customer service


----------



## ryanbekke

It will come, I use them all the time and some of my stuff still shows in progress the day it arrives at my home and I don't know why. They have good stuff and I have always got my order. Sometimes they have shipped part of my order because they were out of stock, But I have always received everything that I ordered.


----------



## Katharina

They once forgot a part in my order. I've called and they fixed it right away. Their online system it not tied in with their shipping system. This meas they have to enter tracking numbers manually. That is why it sometimes says processing even when you already have it. No pig issue. In general you order and have it one week later with their free shipping offer. Can't complain.


----------



## FindlayBee

I placed an online order, late at night, on 2-15-2012 with free shipping. I received the order on 2-21-2012. I ordered some frames and 100 sheets of rite-cell. This was my first order from them and I am very happy with it.


----------



## Buzzsaw2012

placed my first order with them via phone 2/21/12 @ 7:30 am
was sitting at my door step 2/23/12 @ 2pm 
only 15 items ,but box didn't come smashed into oblivion and 2 days made me smile.

Lee


----------



## ryanbekke

I Just got my honey extractor on friday from Mann Lake and can't wait to try it out this fall. Mann lake is always there. Thanks Mann Lake again.


----------



## beehonest

Mann Lake is top notch! One of the best decisions I have made as a bee keeper is placing an order with them. I just got a big order from them the other day. I don't know of a better company to deal with.


----------



## Roadstar

Our experience with Mann Lake has always been perfect. They are nothing short of a pleasure to deal with. Until something changes, and I don't forsee that happening, they will have our business. In this day and age of less than quality customer service, they are an exception and a class act! 

Nice job, Mann Lake!


----------



## beekeeper120

I have placed several orders with them and each time I used the web site. I always saw the in progress message and contacted them. I was told there web site is not completly up and running and rest assured they had the order. I received my order 5 days later and cheked on the web site and it still said "in progress". Once you get the email from ML with your order reciept they shipped it.


----------



## Gypsi

When an industry has a "busy season" the time to expect fast shipping is during their "dead season" (well usually, unless they all go on vacation). 

Dadant in Texas ships in one day, but I pay pretty hefty UPS bills with them, even though the distance is not that far. Plus sales tax, and their stuff is a bit pricier.

Gypsi


----------



## max2

I live in Australia. Some of the gear you can buy down the street are simply not available here. I contacted Mann Lake - they sent me 3 catalogues to share with my friends plus samples of some of the items. Guess where I will be buying from!
Wish they where down my street. Shipping costs will limit what I can buy as it will add to cost.


----------



## Mbeck

What gear is not availible in your country?
Makes me think maybe you have some stuff we don't have?

I just placed an order with Mann Lake and they are back to the normal one week delivery times!


----------



## max2

Mbeck said:


> What gear is not availible in your country?
> Makes me think maybe you have some stuff we don't have?
> 
> We have nowhere the choice you have in the US. Choice under the one roof, presented in a great catalogue!
> I have no idea where I could get a Vented Beesuit, or a Mite Zapper, or Fisher's Bee-Quick, or bargains like a hive tool for $ 3.50 or a brush for $ 5.00....or Swarm Lures.
> 
> There is a business opportunity waiting here. If only I was 20 years younger!
> 
> We have good equipment suppliers selling great wooden ware but I guess the simply don't think there is a market here.
> 
> I will have to think what we have you have not. An Australian invented the " Emlock" ( you call it " Galvanized Banding Strap") and a very nifty scale .
> But then we don't have Varroa!!


----------



## Mbeck

Wow! I saw the prices on Pender beekeeping supplies 13.50 for a hive tool? $100.00 dollars for a smoker? I can get the same one here for $42.00 probably cheaper if I buy 100!
100 would just about cover a nice vacation there! Hmmm! How do I get 100 smokers into my luggage? I'll buy new clothes when I get there! How do I sell 100 when I get there? 

You should give Mann Lake a call and work out a deal on large orders. It looks like shipping is ssome thing like $2.00 + a pound.


----------



## max2

....and you are talking $ Australian!

I have been in discussion with Mann Lake for a few weeks. I'm close to retiring age. Have been in business for 30+ years and looking forward to beekeeping rather then building another business.

Mann Lake is a great company and I hope to find somebody who can produce locally what we can do well here ( foundations, woodware...) and buy what they can do better due to economy of scale.


----------



## max2

"I'll buy new clothes when I get there! How do I sell 100 when I get there? "

We have smokers made in Australia and they are excellent quality - one will last a lifetime - cheaper ones are available. 
Buying clothes in Australia? Most are made in China!! We sell minerals and agricultural produce - we don't make much here anymore!


----------



## heus

Just received my Mann Lake order today. Ordered online Thursday. With their free shipping deal its cheaper for me to go through them than drive several miles plus pay Ohio sales tax.


----------



## PeteSJCA

I've order 3 times from Mann Lake in the last year, first two ordered came in 2-3 days! most recent took about 5 days, but i'm very happy with them and their products. Very friendly staff both times I called with questions too.


----------



## Happy Honey Farm

Never had a problem with them, you have to realize it is a busy time of year for eveyone.


----------



## big joe

mann lake has taken care of every issue or concern i have had very promptly. i will give them my business every time i can.


----------



## heus

I just got another order from them today that I placed on Thursday.


----------



## Charlie B

I've spent allot of time on pricing between Mann Lake, Dadant, Brushy Mountain, Western Bee Supply and the like. The only better deal I've found other than Mann Lake is buying Western Bee Supply unassembled wood frames. That's it. No one beats ML prices due to free shipping.


----------



## odfrank

Charlie B said:


> I've spent allot of time on pricing between Mann Lake, Dadant, Brushy Mountain, Western Bee Supply and the like. The only better deal I've found other than Mann Lake is buying Western Bee Supply unassembled wood frames. That's it. No one beats ML prices due to free shipping.


And you better believe Charlie on cheap pricing. He is the only guy on BeeSource cheaper than me. They don't call him Cheap Charlie for nuthin.


----------



## naturaledge

Mann Lake is the way to fly ,fast turn around good products.. Free S/H can't beat it.


----------



## MrHappy

I'd been having a problem with their customer service though. I placed the order on Mon 4-23 and got the packing slip on Thu. I emailed them for the tracking number on Friday 4-27. No reply so I emailed them again 4-30. No reply so I emailed them again on 5-2. Still no reply. I hate having to call someone to ask them to email me! I'll think about ordering from them again. Might just have Charlie go pick it up for me. Lol


----------

